# hashi's and infections



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ok, so I have an appointment with my PCP on monday and I have alot of questions for her. I was supposed to see my endo on the 5th of Nov but im starting a new job so im going to have to reschedule with her. (and im pretty dissapointed cause i was going to get my U/S and a biopsy that day) anyway ive been getting lots of bladder infections latley(i think about 5 in the past 6 months or so) and i get this weird rash on my legs(upper) sometimes it itches, and sometimes it don't. also been getting sores in my nose and LOTS of headaches. and my ears have been hurting me, i get sharp pains in my right ear and they constantly itch! anyone else have any of these problems? My endo thinks there is another underlying autoimmune disease so i am going to mention that to me Dr as well and see if she can get the tests going for whatever else she might think i have. 
one more thing, i was tested 2 years ago for lupus but they only did the antibody test, what is the other test they should do to test for lupus?


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

not to mention i feel like everything i eat makes me sick to my stomach! could i be getting gluten or food allergies? i had my gallbladder out a year ago and since then ive had alot of weird stomach issues.


----------



## Behindblueeyes988 (Oct 14, 2012)

I hope to be some help to you. From a lot of research and personal experiences with Hashi's, those symptoms and issues make sense. Early this year I had a severe upper respiratory infection that lasted a month before I could get ride of it. Upon research it shows Hashi's makes it harder to overcome some infections, so that may be why you have many bladder infections. I've in the past had UTI's that just wouldn't go away for almost 2 months.

I've also read many places that those with Hashi's develop allergies or intolerances to gluten. So if they are making you feel ill or off, that is most likely due to the Hashi's as well.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Untreated celiac disease can cause Hashimotos (or so the theories go). You might want to get tested for celiac; it's just a blood test although many doctors do endoscopies as well. Continue to eat gluten until you have tests because a gluten free diet will cause a false negative test.

Celiac can cause a very itchy rash, and I used to have migraines half of the time... going gluten free fixed that. Yeah!

Best wishes. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I have not had any bladder infections. I do have the itchy ear thing and intolerance to gluten. I don't have a diagnosis of Hashis yet. I have the sores in my nose and rashes. Also blisters in my ear. Strange. Do you have palpable lymph nodes? I'm going to get tested for auto immune diseases tomorrow. I don't know if I should get a specific type done or not. I'm still new to all of this.... :/. Oh and headaches every day along with a whole list of other issues


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> Ok, so I have an appointment with my PCP on monday and I have alot of questions for her. I was supposed to see my endo on the 5th of Nov but im starting a new job so im going to have to reschedule with her. (and im pretty dissapointed cause i was going to get my U/S and a biopsy that day) anyway ive been getting lots of bladder infections latley(i think about 5 in the past 6 months or so) and i get this weird rash on my legs(upper) sometimes it itches, and sometimes it don't. also been getting sores in my nose and LOTS of headaches. and my ears have been hurting me, i get sharp pains in my right ear and they constantly itch! anyone else have any of these problems? My endo thinks there is another underlying autoimmune disease so i am going to mention that to me Dr as well and see if she can get the tests going for whatever else she might think i have.
> one more thing, i was tested 2 years ago for lupus but they only did the antibody test, what is the other test they should do to test for lupus?


It does sound like Lupus. Erythema. Tests are Anti-dsDNA, C3 and C4 which are "complimentary.)

And here is a great place to explain labs and what they mean.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

It is not unusual for us to have Lupus and "other" autoimmune diseases; sadly!

Let us know!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm only going to comment on the bladder infections, because I don't know much (if anything) about the other issues you've mentioned here. The fact that you've been treated for 5 bladder infections in 6 months leads me to think of two possibilities:

1) The infection never truly cleared.
or
2) There is something "structural" going on in your urinary tract that is preventing normal clearance of urine, and thereby harboring germs. For example, a good friend of mine was having problems with bladder infections, so her doctor sent her to a urologist. It turned out that her urethra was closed/too tight. So he stretched it. And she's much better now.

Have you seen a urologist? If your PCP has not sent you to a urologist yet after multiple UTIs in a short time, he/she needs to.


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

i saw my primary yesterday, she is sending me to a urologist, gastrologist, and an Ruematologist. She started me on topamax for my headaches. anyone on this med? is it working for you guys? also have a sinus and upper respitory infection UGH! so im on zithromyacin (SP?) she is testing me for lupus, celiac and a bunch of other tests! should know something by the end of the week.


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

Also my lymph nodes were really swollen, not sure if its cause im sick right now or cause of the Hashi's


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> i saw my primary yesterday, she is sending me to a urologist, gastrologist, and an Ruematologist. She started me on topamax for my headaches. anyone on this med? is it working for you guys? also have a sinus and upper respitory infection UGH! so im on zithromyacin (SP?) she is testing me for lupus, celiac and a bunch of other tests! should know something by the end of the week.


Looks like you are getting the approriate attention and help you need. I am soooooooooooooo glad and we will all be anxious to see lab results with the ranges.


----------

